# RCMP Welcomes Refugee Family



## tomahawk6 (18 Feb 2017)

Sudanese refugee's fleeing the US were aided by the RCMP.  

https://www.yahoo.com/news/nine-people-flee-u-border-patrol-seek-asylum-230218350.html


----------



## RocketRichard (18 Feb 2017)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Sudanese refugee's fleeing the US were aided by the RCMP.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/nine-people-flee-u-border-patrol-seek-asylum-230218350.html


Seems like the right thing to do. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brihard (18 Feb 2017)

They cross the border illegally, RCMP take them into custody, RCMP hand them off to CBSA... pretty straightforward. The refugees are being completely compliant, the RCMP members are doing their job while showing some human compassion to people who have endured a hard slog... That's about the story here.


----------



## Furniture (18 Feb 2017)

Looks like the RCMP are just being decent as mentioned above. Now the media will spin it as they see fit, but the Mounties on the ground appear to be doing the right thing.


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Feb 2017)

WeatherdoG said:
			
		

> ... Now the media and bloggers/commentariat will spin it as they see fit ...


FTFY


----------



## mariomike (18 Feb 2017)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Sudanese refugee's fleeing the US were aided by the RCMP.



Politics aside, what I see is two men helping a ( 4-5 year old? ) child.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (18 Feb 2017)

Well, whoopdy-do!

We have a family or two every night or second night making "an incredibly hard trek" of  a few miles in snow, paying "thousands of dollars" to human traffickers for the privilege (but not stoping for a few minutes at a Minnesota store, spend a hundred buck, and get themselves a pair of boots and a warm parka). And suddenly the Canadian media has a "human crisis at the Canadian border" hard on and must run around to "get the story". It is to borrow presidential vocabulary "totally" made up.  (BTW, did it occur to anyone that if they wait a few months, they'll be able to make the same walk of a few miles in comfort because it will be summer?).


Meanwhile, in the Mediterranean: http://www.iom.int/news/mediterranean-migrant-arrivals-2016-204311-deaths-2443

I rest my case.


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Feb 2017)

This story definitely feels like a _Canada standing up to evil Trump's harmful immigration policies_ pitch to it.

Help them out. Give them medical aid if required, maybe a nice parka. Charge them. Send them back to the US.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Feb 2017)

I keep wondering when one of those Hollywood "celebrities" will make this trip.   >


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Feb 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I keep wondering when one of those Hollywood "celebrities" will make this trip.   >



My hand is up over here if Taylor Swift needs a personal guide


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Feb 2017)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> My hand is up over here if Taylor Swift needs a personal guide



She can make bad guys good for a weekend after all.


----------

